# Requirements in order to use the Manila VA



## Scott Bowman (Mar 29, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> *Va outpatient clinics (fmp)
> 
> VA OUTPATIENT CLINIC INFORMATION PHILIPPINES (US Citizens) (FMP)*
> 
> ...


Don't you have to be 100% to use the Manila VA?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott Bowman said:


> Don't you have to be 100% to use the Manila VA?


I think if you've already been diagnosed with a condition through the VA for a specific injury you can get help on that specific injury only. I retired from the Navy but live so far away from the VA that I don't use their services so hopefully someone else will be able to answer that question. Here's a link to the VA in Manila.

VA Website

US Citizen Services VA Manila Link


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The illness/injury has to be service connected.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

AM I MISSING SOMETHING!!!!

I just don't understand why the illness/injury has to be service connected to be treated in the Philippines. It is by far the cheapest treatment the government can pay compared to the cost in the USA and it's territories like Guam. I am a vet and I have some minor problems. I do get my medications from the VA. I know I can't get help there in the Philippines from the VA system since I am not service connected. All the vets served our country and so many fought for our freedom but they can't get help there, but the USA can spend billions of dollars on ILLEGALS entering the country illegally. This tells us what our governments priorities are here. 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> AM I MISSING SOMETHING!!!!
> 
> I just don't understand why the illness/injury has to be service connected to be treated in the Philippines. It is by far the cheapest treatment the government can pay compared to the cost in the USA and it's territories like Guam. I am a vet and I have some minor problems. I do get my medications from the VA. I know I can't get help there in the Philippines from the VA system since I am not service connected. All the vets served our country and so many fought for our freedom but they can't get help there, but the USA can spend billions of dollars on ILLEGALS entering the country illegally. This tells us what our governments priorities are here.
> 
> art


Found a link with some stats VA Manila Fact Sheet

Art you might find yourself feeling better after living here a while and I'll be even be able to drop some medications.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> AM I MISSING SOMETHING!!!!
> 
> I just don't understand why the illness/injury has to be service connected to be treated in the Philippines. It is by far the cheapest treatment the government can pay compared to the cost in the USA and it's territories like Guam. I am a vet and I have some minor problems. I do get my medications from the VA. I know I can't get help there in the Philippines from the VA system since I am not service connected. All the vets served our country and so many fought for our freedom but they can't get help there, but the USA can spend billions of dollars on ILLEGALS entering the country illegally. This tells us what our governments priorities are here.
> 
> art


VA here is a Clinic not a Hospital! Could the staff provide a service for the thousands of vets here, doubt it. This is the only VA facility outside the US or our Territories. Is it here for our retired US vets or is it actually for the Filipinos that served with the US during WWII? It will probably be closed in a few years when the WWII Filipino vets are gone. US vets that are eligible will use FMP like the rest of our vets do in other countries around the world.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Scott Bowman said:


> Don't you have to be 100% to use the Manila VA?


To use the services of Manila VA Regional Office you need only be a Veteran. Many vets, dependents, wives here use the VARO here for GI Bill education benefits, claims, chapter 35 benefits. etc. etc.
VA.gov | Veterans Affairs

If you want to use the VA Manila clinic you need not be 100% SC but expect to rely most on the FMP.

The Manila VA Clinic is slowly dwindling to very limited services. They still don't even have vaccines yet. Compare that to another overseas VA Clinic in Puerto Rico who has already vaccinated over 29K Veterans there.
.https://www.accesstocare.va.gov/Healthcare/COVID19NationalSummary
VA.gov | Veterans Affairs

The VA is even taking measures to give the Covid Vaccine to US Veterans in remote areas of Pacific Island territories of American Samoa, Guam and the Northern Marianas but not yet Manila.
Hundreds Of Military Vets Get COVID-19 Vaccines In Hawaii 
VA.gov | Veterans Affairs


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> To use the services of Manila VA Regional Office you need only be a Veteran. Many vets, dependents, wives here use the VARO here for GI Bill education benefits, claims, chapter 35 benefits. etc. etc.
> VA.gov | Veterans Affairs
> 
> If you want to use the VA Manila clinic you need not be 100% SC but expect to rely most on the FMP.
> ...


Puerto Rico is a US Territory and treated differently than Philippines same with Guam and the other Pacific Island territories you listed. Manila is the only Clinic located in a foreign country or non territory.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Puerto Rico is a US Territory and treated differently than Philippines same with Guam and the other Pacific Island territories you listed. Manila is the only Clinic located in a foreign country or non territory.
> 
> Chuck


Wingman,

I'm aware & concur. My point was to show the disparity for Vets receiving Vaccines in overseas areas covered by the VA as it pertains to HR 1276 which doesn't state "except for the Manila VA Clinic because they have different rules".
H.R.1276 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): SAVE LIVES Act

The VA must prioritize the vaccination of (1) veterans who are enrolled in the VA health care system 
- specified veterans who are eligible for hospital care, medical services, and nursing home care *abroad*


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> Wingman,
> 
> I'm aware & concur. My point was to show the disparity for Vets receiving Vaccines in overseas areas covered by the VA as it pertains to HR 1276 which doesn't state "except for the Manila VA Clinic because they have different rules".
> H.R.1276 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): SAVE LIVES Act
> ...


 Can you publish who would be the specified veterans who are eligible for hospital care, medical services, and nursing home care *abroad are? That might help identify who is entitled. What Philippine requirements might have to be complied with for VA to comply with H.R. 1276? Again the Manila VA is not like the other VAs. Even getting VA Manila to provide the vaccine how will it be administered to the veteran community in the Philippines? Is VA Manila going to disperse teams all over the country or are veterans required to get to Manila for the vaccination or some other format to administer the vaccination?

Chuck*


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> The VA is even taking measures to give the Covid Vaccine to US Veterans in remote areas of Pacific Island territories of American Samoa, Guam and the Northern Marianas but not yet Manila.


Not a great example. That would be Americans getting vaccinated in America (or American territory). We are Americans, that not in America. Is the US responsible to vaccinate me Thailand, Zimbabwe, or anywhere I else I decide to move? I think we are very lucky to have a VA clinic at all. It is, after all, the only VA outside the US.

I chose to live outside the US. I knew the benefits, I knew the risks. I chose it, though. I would like for them to provide vaccines, but they certainly do not owe it to me (and I am a disabled vet and could use the Manila clinic, if I chose to).


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Not a great example. That would be Americans getting vaccinated in America (or American territory).


The article states "Veterans" are receiving vaccines in those areas.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Can you publish who would be the specified veterans who are eligible for hospital care, medical services, and nursing home care *abroad are? That might help identify who is entitled. What Philippine requirements might have to be complied with for VA to comply with H.R. 1276? Again the Manila VA is not like the other VAs. Even getting VA Manila to provide the vaccine how will it be administered to the veteran community in the Philippines? Is VA Manila going to disperse teams all over the country or are veterans required to get to Manila for the vaccination or some other format to administer the vaccination?
> 
> Chuck*


I interpret that as if one is enrolled in FMP and for vets in the PI, FMP & the VA clinic.
VA.gov | Veterans Affairs

I imagine it will be administered same as they do the annual flu vaccine.

Unsure how Vets in the other 193 of 195 countries will receive it.

Are you enrolled at Manila VA Clinic? Have you been receiving email updates? Have you contacted them to ask if you are eligible to receive the vaccine?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't justify using the Manila VA for this Covid shot because the costs of travel to and from Manila would be staggering unless I traveled by myself and then it probably would have been cheaper to just get this shot local, but for those that live in the Manila area I wish you well and I hope you get this Vaccine shot through the VA. 

I wonder how these shots will eventually be given out or the cost for expats and what about our family's.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> I interpret that as if one is enrolled in FMP and for vets in the PI, FMP & the VA clinic.
> VA.gov | Veterans Affairs
> 
> I imagine it will be administered same as they do the annual flu vaccine.
> ...


No I am not enrolled in any VA facility. I do see plenty of correspondence/articles/etc from many retire groups and military publications. According to the law as a Veteran myself and my spouse would be eligible. As a military retiree I use TriCare for Life for myself and TriCare Oversee Select for my spouse.

As Mark has stated previously whether it be a COVID or Flu vaccine I would probably obtain that locally versus trying to go to Manila VA. Actually I haven't had a Flu shot since I retired from the military in 1988 and tried not to get them many times while I was active duty. By the way your interpretation might be correct or it might not be.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> The article states "Veterans" are receiving vaccines in those areas.


Exactly my point. Those areas are US territory. The Philippines is not. I do not understand why anyone thinks the US owes them anything - when we are the ones that chose to live outside our social safety net.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Tukaram said:


> Not a great example. That would be Americans getting vaccinated in America (or American territory). We are Americans, that not in America. Is the US responsible to vaccinate me Thailand, Zimbabwe, or anywhere I else I decide to move? I think we are very lucky to have a VA clinic at all. It is, after all, the only VA outside the US.
> 
> I chose to live outside the US. I knew the benefits, I knew the risks. I chose it, though. I would like for them to provide vaccines, but they certainly do not owe it to me (and I am a disabled vet and could use the Manila clinic, if I chose to).


Hold on.....When the American government can spend billions of dollars on illegal aliens crossing our borders that are looking for a free handout, then the VA darn sure can take care of all VETS no matter where they live at. Whether the vet fought in a war or just serve in the military he is entitled to medical help. When they take care of a vet in a 3rd world country the cost is minimal compared to treatment in the states. They should be glad the vet is in a 3rd world country.

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> Hey Turaram,
> 
> When the American government can spend billions of dollars on illegal aliens crossing our borders that are looking for a free handout, then the VA damn sure can take care of all VETS no matter where they live at. Whither the vet fought in a war or just serve in the military he is entitled to medical help. When they take care of a vet in a 3rd world country the cost is minimal compared to treatment in the states. They should be glad the vet is in a 3rd world country.
> 
> Art


That are what TricCare and FMP were made for. They take care of the Vet overseas. While I totally disagree with illegals crossing the border it has nothing to do with a Vets entitlement to health care overseas. Vets entitlement to medical after leaving service whether through a single enlistment or retirement were never promised/guaranteed health care for life!

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Chuck,

I understand what you are saying.

You might want to research when TriCare started. I was in the Marine corp 1963 and most older vets live in different places. Tricare started around 1997. Yes, I compared spending money on the illegals crossing the border and not on the vets. I don't care where the vets live at. They served this country and some fought for this country. These illegals gave us nothing. Just want it free. the government should spend the money on the vets and not the illegals. Most older vets don't have access to military insurance and some are not financially independent .

As you said, "it has nothing to do with a Vets entitlement to health care overseas." No it has nothing to do with the vets entitlement to care, but I would rather see it go to the VETS and not to the ILLEGALS THAT NEVER DID ANYTHING FOR THE USA!!!!!!

JUST MY OWN OPINION!! I am 100% for the men and women that served and fought for this country. So, I guess I am a little CARING towards them.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck,
> 
> I understand what you are saying.
> 
> ...


I retired in '88 with 22 years service and support our vets for everything they are entitled to! Vets make a decision as to what is available to them when they make a decision as to where to reside. If you need VA support I would assume you would reside where that support is available. VA support in the Philippines is limited and as such requires the Vet to take that into consideration when making a decision. Hopefully the Vet understands that VA Manila may be closed at anytime since it is operational on a spending bill that does not have to be renewed. 

I do not support any illegal immigration or funding for any that have committed it, I also do not support most of our foreign aid while we have our own people living in poverty and a $30T+ debt.

Don't need to research when TriCare started since I am well aware of the date and of its predecessor program CHAMPUS!

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

art1946 said:


> Hold on.....When the American government can spend billions of dollars on illegal aliens crossing our borders that are looking for a free handout, then the VA darn sure can take care of all VETS no matter where they live at. Whether the vet fought in a war or just serve in the military he is entitled to medical help. When they take care of a vet in a 3rd world country the cost is minimal compared to treatment in the states. They should be glad the vet is in a 3rd world country.
> 
> Art


So you are saying they should take care of us no matter where we are in the world? We know where the VA services are, we decide where to live. If I want VA care, I can go back to Dallas and get all my health care for free. I chose to leave the US, and do not expect them to hold my hand.



The VA clinic in Manila is for service connected disabilities only. It is a small clinic and very limited in scope. It is also the ONLY VA clinic outside the US, or its territories. Anywhere else you moved in the world would not have a VA clinic. We are lucky to have it all.

If I lived in Manila I might use it. As it is, it is too far away and I have never looked into it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Joe has some good questions and I see his point, even though I had to delete some of his postings, I must have been called "Hey Joe" twice today on my way to the bank and back. 

If the US Government can provide vaccines for illegal aliens LOL ... MY GOD! why can't they take care of their own first and of course ALL Government employees as well as our citizens no matter where they be, the Philippines used to host our military.

There is an unofficial representative fighting to get us shots at the VA in Manila and it's still in the works and it might happen it's a Facebook unofficial spot called "US Retired Military Information Metro Manila" they have more documentation on this, I'm not sure I should post that link for now because of forum rules but you have name if interested.

So I'm going to let things cool off for a while and I can only hope that we can further discuss this issue without getting to personal or heated and it appears this is a very important subject and so I'll open it back up maybe later on tonight.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

WAY TO GO MARK!!!!!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

VA Manila will start giving COVID vaccinations on 19 Apr to those eligible!






COVID-19 VACCINATIONS UPDATES – 04/16/2021 | VVA Chapter PI 887







www.vvapi887.com





Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Chuck,

I am glad they finally got the vaccine in the VA there. Do you know what the cost is to get the vaccine shot in the Philippines other then the VA? If they are only allowing the free shot in Manila then it wouldn't be worth vets traveling there to get the shot since Pfizer requires 2 shots about 4 weeks a part. I got both of them here at the VA in Florida. I had very little side effects. the first one cause me fatigue and achy bones. The second one didn't cause me any side effects except for a sore arm where they gave me the shot.

art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

bidrod said:


> VA here is a Clinic not a Hospital! Could the staff provide a service for the thousands of vets here, doubt it. This is the only VA facility outside the US or our Territories. Is it here for our retired US vets or is it actually for the Filipinos that served with the US during WWII? It will probably be closed in a few years when the WWII Filipino vets are gone. US vets that are eligible will use FMP like the rest of our vets do in other countries around the world.
> 
> Chuck


Actually there are VN filipino veterans


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Actually there are VN filipino veterans


 Yes there are but they were there as Filipinos unlike the WWII Vets that were considered US Forces.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I thought no matter where you were in the Philippines the service connected vet could get medical assistance. When he had injury or sickness from the service he didn't have to travel to the Manila VA clinic.

art


----------

